# Tour of Flanders on US TV



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

I see that NBC Sports isn't covering this year's Tour of Flanders again. Does anyone know if there's another network who is picking this up? By far, the best classic of the year. IMO.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure about TV but I usually catch the races on steephill.tv bike travelogue and procycling live coverage
I'm sure they will have a link to stream it.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Man, that pisses me off.
But hey- at least they're showing the VERY important Tour of Dubai. :rolleyes5:


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

and even a 1 hour recap of the TDU


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised to see it on BeIN. I can't find a definitive schedule online, but last year BeIN had comprehensive coverage of the spring classics.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. I'd like to know what BeIN is covering because I can get it on my Roku (if I subscribe)...no DVRing though, AFAIK, and I don't think the races are on-demand so you gotta watch when they're on. Please correct me if on wrong.


----------

